# Macrostomas :)



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just thought I would share a pic I took this morning when the lights came on.The male is coloring up quite nicely!



Took a few tries,he wouldnt sit still.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's looking great!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very strange looking fish, cool though. He looks good with all the green around him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks,Susan!I am hoping it wont be too long before he woos one of the ladies.

Ben he is a betta macrostoma.They are not very common,and rarely show up at shops.I got my three from a breeder,and got a wonderful deal on them.Ive had to wait about nine months for him to show adult coloration,but it was well worth the wait.They are like puppies,and come say hello when i go to the tank.


----------



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

Majerah1, Nice shot! Have they made the bond (Mated) yet? Still looking forward for the babies!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Skybox,sadly no they have not mated just yet.I see flirting in the mornings,and most breeders say they spawn about ten or eleven and can take several hours.Still waiting and hoping though.When they do you can bet Ill share pics,if I can get them.The tanks a jungle now,lol.


----------

